# Eunbaulänge Dämpfer Intense Slopestyle



## seniorsepp (19. September 2009)

Hallo ,kann mir jemand sagen wie lang der Dämpfer in einem 09er
SS ist - wär super


----------



## neikless (19. September 2009)

216 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seniorsepp (4. November 2009)

Hallo - Fahr das SS mehr so als Freerider und dafür ist es mir hinten fast zu 
progressiv ( verhärtet zu früh ) - is halt für extreme Drops ausgelegt !
Deshalb frag ich mich ob man nicht die obere Wippe vom Socom einbauen könnte - das würde etwas mehr Federweg und etwas weniger progression 
bedeuten - Dämpferaufnahme ist weiter oben ! Hat das jemand probiert ?
Wo krieg ich die Wippe ? bei Schokker - Flo ? Händlerunterlagen hab ich mir auf der Euronike mitgenommen - aber Ersatzteile sind nicht aufgeführt .


----------



## Drakush (10. November 2009)

hi leute.  habe vor mir ein SS von 08 zu kaufen.
weiß jemand wie groß die gabel sein darf?!?!
hätte noch ne totem liegen,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das klappt.

dank und gruß


----------



## seniorsepp (10. November 2009)

Sers , 
also Totem funktioniert super - Fox 36 war mir zu steil - dann kannst du es nur auf nem 4cross bewegen aber nicht als freerider fahren - fox 40 geht auch gut - is minimal länger als totem


----------



## Drakush (10. November 2009)

seniorsepp schrieb:


> Sers ,
> also Totem funktioniert super - Fox 36 war mir zu steil - dann kannst du es nur auf nem 4cross bewegen aber nicht als freerider fahren - fox 40 geht auch gut - is minimal länger als totem




ne 40  nee....so weit wollte ich nicht gehen. soll ne parkmaschiene werden  
wenn die totem passt,ist es doch schon klar  muß gleich bestellen 

danke


----------

